# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  El PSOE presenta en Madrid un documento para alcanzar un pacto nacional del agua

## FEDE

Hola a todos.

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de laverdad.es, un saludo a todos.
http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2010...-20100921.html

El PSOE presenta en Madrid un documento para alcanzar un pacto nacional del agua

21.09.10 - 02:12 - EP | MADRID.


El PSOE presentó ayer el documento 'Gestión sostenible del agua. Hacia un gran Pacto Social', que analiza la situación del agua en España y plantea las bases para una política sostenible en materia hidrológica, según informa el grupo. 
El responsable de la ejecutiva federal del PSOE de Medio Ambiente, Hugo Morán, explicó que este documento «tiene una vocación abierta e integradora, en el marco de una propuesta de Pacto de Estado». 
El texto ha contado con la participación de expertos vinculados al agua y su gestión, y está dividido en seis apartados: el agua en España; bases para una política sostenible en materia hidrológica; objetivos y principios; avances realizados hacia un recurso seguro, y nuevas propuestas: retos pendientes y agua y cooperación internacional al desarrollo. 
Morán reiteró que «hay que hablar sobre agua y sobre política de agua, sin orillar ninguno de los aspectos que constituyen la compleja realidad de este elemento, imprescindible para la vida y fundamental para la actividad económica».

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos.

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de 20minutos.es , un saludo a todos.
http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/820234/0/


*Valcárcel dice que la idea de pacto siempre es bienvenida pero cree que el Estado "trata de deshacer el entuerto"*

Considera que el Estado "se ha dado cuenta de que al final la confrontación entre regiones va más allá de lo que hubiera ido PHN"

EUROPA PRESS. 21.09.2010

El presidente del Gobierno murciano, Ramón Luis Valcárcel, ha vuelto a refirmar este martes que la idea de pacto en materia de agua "siempre es bienvenida", aunque ha considerado que "de lo que se trata ahora es de deshacer el entuerto y tratar de resolver una situación que el propio gobierno ha creado".
Valcárcel, quien ha asegurado que no conoce más que el "mero titular" de la noticia que se daba a conocer sobre el documento que ha presentado el PSOE titulado 'Gestión sostenible del agua. Hacia un gran Pacto Social', ha abogado por un pacto del Estado sobre el agua, ya que "es necesario hacerlo".
No obstante, ha dicho tener la impresión de que lo que trata el Gobierno de la nación, "y no está mal y bienvenida sea porque es de sabios rectificar, es de recoger velas en cuanto a una política hídrica nacional que depende exclusivamente del Gobierno central y no de las CCAA".
Lo que ha pasado, según ha explicado, es que "hubo una respuesta a la necesidad de distribución de agua equitativa y justa en forma de PHN, con su polémica que no hay que obviar, pero esa respuesta a las necesidades de distribución de agua automáticamente se desvaneció para dar paso a un programa A.G.U.A. que fue un estrepitoso fracaso".
"Lo peor de todo esto, ha subrayado, es cuando al final las autonomías se arrogan una serie de competencias que no le corresponden y en estos últimos años, al final han decidido legislar en materias que no podían".
De este modo, el Gobierno central "se ha dado cuenta de esto, de que al final la confrontación entre regiones va más allá de lo que hubiera ido aquel PHN", de manera que para evitar esta situación, que ha definido de un "tanto anárquica y despropósitos al margen de la Constitución", pues "no queda más remedio que hablar de un pacto social, que es lo normal".
Así, ha dejado claro que ahora el Gobierno "tiene que tomar su responsabilidad y ejercer su derecho y no dejarse invadir por CCAA en materias que no son competencias de tales autonomías".

*Un banco del agua*

Y es que, a su juicio, "no es preciso volver a la confrontación entre regiones ni es necesario hablar de grandes obras hidráulicas que sí podrían generar perjuicio al medio ambiente, sino que se trata de algo tan normal de que si ya tenemos unos vasos comunicantes, si hay una persona que dispone de tantos m3 pero va a utilizar la mitad, pues hay otra mitad que podría venderla a quienes realmente necesidad ese agua y no la tienen físicamente en su territorio".
Basándose esto en infraestructuras físicas que ya existen, según el presidente murciano, como es el caso del Tajo-Segura en su acueducto, el pantano de Alarcón, el Júcar-Vinalopó en su proximidad hacia la cuenca del Segura, e incluso la desembocadura del Ebro con "pequeños canales".
Lo importante, ha precisado, es que "si un agricultor dispone de una cantidad de agua que no va a utilizar, puede vender la que no utiliza a quienes la necesitan". De forma que "si hay leyes que nos asistan en ello, por qué no generar un organismo único", a la manera de un banco.
"Todo está inventado, es cuestión de poner voluntad, que la pusimos con un PHN, e imaginación y mucho empeño, que lo hemos puesto", ha concluido.

----------


## Salut

Para quien se lo quiera leer:

http://descargas.psoe.es/download.do?id=399900

Casi todo es paja... sólo hay unas pocas cosas a destacar:




> Esta capacidad ordenadora del territorio de la planificación hidrológica sólo será posible si, en relación con la gestión del agua y el conjunto de los ecosistemas acuáticos, se afirma un régimen de prevalencia de sus determinaciones sobre las del planeamiento urbanístico de las Comunidades Locales y las de ordenación territorial de las Comunidades Autónomas.


Esto lo dice en una sección de análisis, sin que se desarrolle posteriormente en las propuestas. Si realmente se llevara a cabo tendría un alcance enorme, y mejoraría mucho la gestión del agua desde la gestión del territorio... pero mucho me temo que sólo piensan en las zonas inundables.





> no debiéndose descartar a priori ninguna tecnología o infraestructura que ayude a conseguir este objetivo, *incluidos trasvases intracuenca o intercuenca* que estén ecológica, social y económicamente plenamente justificados.


Aquí la parte del dragón será cuales son los criterios de justificación "ecológica, social y económica". Todos sabemos las trampas que se pueden hacer en este sentido.





> se precisa un Ente Gestor Global dependiente de la Administración General del Estado que coordinara todas y cada una de las demarcaciones hidrográficas y sus interdependencias, en el cual participarían con intervención de las distintas administraciones y usuarios. La solución no debe ser segregar las competencias ni delegarlas sino en dar cabida a todos en la organización de este Ente Gestor, único coordinador de las políticas hídricas y dotarlo de absoluta independencia en ejecución de las siguientes competencias:
> 
> 1) Representar al Estado y todas sus administraciones en los organismos y organizaciones internacionales.
> 
> 2) Desarrollar la planificación general en todas las cuencas de todo el territorio, sean cuencas intracomunitarias, intercomunitarias o internacionales.
> 
> 3) Disponer, ordenar, e informar de todos los datos relativos al sector del agua (abastecimiento-calidad, indicadores, tarifas – saneamiento y depuración- y toda la información estadística disponible). En este sentido será necesario clarificar y actualizar todos los derechos concesionales del agua en un registro actualizado permanentemente en soporte GIS.
> 
> 4) Ejercer funciones de regulación del agua en alta. ( indicadores de eficiencia y tarifas) para todos los usuarios.
> ...


Sinceramente, no comprendo la necesidad de crear este "Ente Gestor", puesto que son bastante pocas las masas de agua compartidas, y en cosecuencia las "interdependencias".

Mucho me huele a más funcionarios y más burocracia.

También tengo mis dudas de que las competencias sean compatibles con las que tienen las respectivas CC.AA.





> Las Demarcaciones deben ser organismos altamente tecnificados, al servicio del
> Comité de Autoridades Competentes y del Ente Gestor estatal,


Aquí parece que quieran vaciar las Confederaciones Hidrográficas de su contenido político, y dejarlo todo en manos de Gob. Central y CC.AA. Vamos, alejar la gestión del agua de la ciudadanía  :Mad: 



Por lo demás, muchos cantos de sirena y autobombo, y más de lo mismo: solución "tecnológica" en vez de solución "de gestión"... y olvidarse de la Restauración Hidrológico-Forestal para el control de avenidas.

----------


## jasg555

> Para quien se lo quiera leer:
> 
> http://descargas.psoe.es/download.do?id=399900
> 
> Casi todo es paja... sólo hay unas pocas cosas a destacar:
> 
> 
> 
> Esto lo dice en una sección de análisis, sin que se desarrolle posteriormente en las propuestas. Si realmente se llevara a cabo tendría un alcance enorme, y mejoraría mucho la gestión del agua desde la gestión del territorio... pero mucho me temo que sólo piensan en las zonas inundables.
> ...


 Me lo he leído, y, sin ser un experto, más bien un aficionado, estoy de acuerdo contigo. 

Parece una vuelta de tuerca más en la burocratización de un tema que lo que debería hacerse es simplificarlo. Más funcionarios, como si no tuviéramos pocos ya.

Me temo que ese intento de enrrevesarlo corresponde a poder de esa manera cambiar usos y criterios sin que se note demasiado.

Lo que no entiendo es que ha querido decir el lumbreras que lo ha escrito en el texto que te destaco en negrita: Un trasvase puede justificarse desde el punto de vista social y económico, de acuerdo. Pero desde el punto de vista ecológico, como que los ojos me pican los ojos al leerlo :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Salut

^^ Supongo que se refiere a que se cumple estrictamente el tema de caudales ecológicos en la cuenca cedente, y se reduce la sobreexplotación en la beneficiaria.

Pero vamos, mientras no tengan claro qué criterio utilizar para establecer el regimen ambiental de caudales, ni cómo concertarlo con sus usuarios... apañados vamos.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Sobre el Ente Gestor enviaré un correo al PSOE, a ver si se dignan a responder algo coherente xD

*EDIT:* El correito que les he enviado...




> Estimados Sres.,
> 
> He leído con detenimiento su propuesta de un "gran pacto social" por el agua.
> 
> Considero que es un texto bastante vacío de contenido, puesto que básicamente se repiten los principios y valores de la DMA, a los que a priori nadie se opone.
> 
> Parece que la única propuesta de cierto peso es la creación del "Ente Gestor Global", que por lo que entiendo representaría al Gobierno Central en el CAC y absorbería casi toda la parte "política" de las actuales Confederaciones Hidrográficas -lo que casi equivale a su supresión-.
> 
> ¿Estoy en lo cierto? De ser así, resultaría preocupante por suponer una mayor lejanía de la ciudadanía... y de no ser así, parece la creación de un órgano más donde colocar a más funcionarios y burócratas, puesto que los requerimientos de coordinación entre demarcaciones son por lo general pocos (acuíferos compartidos, y el trasvase Tajo-Segura).
> ...

----------

